# Looking for business partner



## SleepyMonkey (Feb 21, 2006)

check your pm for my e-mail


----------



## fortheloveofsnow (Oct 27, 2006)

email?


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

hi ya i have great connections in switzerland, joungfrau, also like to ski slovakia, and have even greater connects, particuraly with us embassy in bratislava, i know liasions there for business pourposes, caio, ryan dunn 406-892-7719, montana


----------

